# Porting simple signalfd stuff



## frobozz (May 12, 2015)

Hi all. I'm looking porting some Linux code that uses a non blocking read call to a signalfd in its main event loop to wait for SIGCHLD. I feel like this should be pretty easy to rewrite in a portable way.

I was thinking that using sigtimedwait(2) with a zero timeout would basically get you the same thing in a POSIX-y way. Does that sound like a reasonable approach? Any better suggestions, or idioms I'm unaware of?

Thanks,
-Erik


----------

